# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Strafzaak steeds vaker heropend - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Strafzaak steeds vaker heropend*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 23 uur geleden*
RIJSWIJK (ANP) - De politie neemt steeds meer oude zaken, de zogenoemde cold cases, weer in onderzoek. Dat blijkt uit een studie naar het heropenen van zaken door de politie. De resultaten staan in het boek *...* 
Politie neemt oude zaken onder de loep RTV Utrecht
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

